
Bitcoin Touches $220 On MtGox – After 60% Plunge - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-crashes-to-220-on-mtgox-2014-2
======
yebyen
I don't have first-hand knowledge of what's happening on Mt.Gox, but from what
I hear I think this is just dishonest:

> Bitcoin sellers on Mt Gox are running for the hills, exiting at much lower
> prices than on other exchanges, demonstrating the extreme liquidity risk
> inherent in Bitcoin speculating,

How much trade volume is actually occurring on Mt.Gox? Last I heard there were
actually no withdrawals being processed in any currency.

